# Download link for Mac OBS 25.0.4?



## brianhollowayjr (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi there,

I have a mac OS of 10.12 and from the github notes, it says that the OBS 25.0.4 version is the last working version with the OS that I have but all of the download links on github shown are for windows. Is there a way I can get the dmg download link for mac OBS 25.0.4?

Thanks!

-Brian


----------



## kimbley85 (Sep 11, 2020)

hi,
i was facing problems with OBS because my mac is also 10.12. i found your post while searching, and i am now trying older versions from this link:





						OBS Studio Old Versions Downloads - VideoHelp
					

Download free old versions of OBS Studio. Direct download links.




					www.videohelp.com
				




goodluck


----------



## kimbley85 (Sep 11, 2020)

kimbley85 said:


> hi,
> i was facing problems with OBS because my mac is also 10.12. i found your post while searching, and i am now trying older versions from this link:
> 
> 
> ...


update:
this is the only version so far that  i downloaded and it didn't crash:
obs-mac-24.0.2-installer.pkg
but i didnt try to stream with it yet


----------

